# Can someone help me out



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am suppose to be flying to alaska next friday and none of the ticket sights take paypal for payment only credit cards, well I dont have a credit card, Is there anyone who would use there credit card to buy my ticket If I send them the payment for the ticket through paypal, this would save me a lot of money. Pm me if anyone is willing to help me out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I could help. Welcome back too. I'm in the same boat as you. Tried to rent a car paying cash and can't do it. We got rid of all our credit cards. You could try Netspend. We use it all the time for stuff. You load it with cash and it works like a credit card. Good luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The airport takes cash !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you can go get one of those prepaid debit cards and use it. just a thought . i use em and they work just like a credit/debit card


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

All my money is tied up in paypal rite now, and If I dont buy it today the price goes up.


----------

